# Help!!!



## ashleerenz (May 18, 2009)

hey everyone im really crappy on this web site and was wondering if anyone could help me...im trying to upload some pics to one of my posts but i just cant seem to do it :blush::iamwithstupid:so please help me lol


----------



## cragonton (Apr 14, 2009)

HELLOOOO ASHLEERENZ, WOT I DID WEN I HAD D same problem
1st go to www.photobucket.co.uk, then create account once done dat sign-in start uploading pics....
2nd wen u done uploading to the site if u point the arrow to the pic it will show a list in their highlight the IMG code copy and post it on ur post problem solve u got pic on ur post.....hope this wont confuse u mate, laters...


----------

